

The right to bear ARMs: Apple eyeing switch from Intel to ARM in 2013 - Osiris
http://www.bgr.com/2011/05/06/the-right-to-bear-arms-apple-eyeing-switch-from-intel-to-arm-in-2013-report-claims/

======
rsanders
Please please please please don't let this happen. Intel appears to be what
made Apple viable for a lot of people, especially in the enterprise.
Specifically, full-speed Windows in a VM or BootCamp.

It may be something we never actually use, but having that parachute is
something I'm superstitious about losing. Never mind the return of the Whose
is Bigger CPU wars.

